# There is no smoke coming out of my chimney!!!



## soxfan13 (Oct 24, 2008)

My wife came home the other day with a scared look on her face worried because there was no smoke coming out of the chimney.

"What is going on?!....All the neighbors have smoke coming out of their chimneys!!  Is our chimney plugged?!  Has the CO detector gone off?!  Should we leave the house?!  Call the fire dept?!  Why are you so calm?!!"


Jotul Rockland............................$2100
Installation.................................$800
Membership on Hearth.com..........FREE
Seeing your wife totally freaked out and able to laugh about it.................PRICELESS!!


Thanks for all the help you guys and gals have given me!!


----------



## d.n.f. (Oct 24, 2008)

Throw on some wet wood to solve this problem.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 24, 2008)

[quote author="soxfan13" date="1224870443"]My wife came home the other day with a scared look on her face worried because there was no smoke coming out of the chimney.



> That's because you freakin rock!  Good job!


----------



## jjhof0306 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good for you!

I have a neighbor who is particularly full of himself - he's always wanting to share his latest greatest project, while never showing the least bit of interest in what I'm up to.  He's a nice guy, but that only goes so far.  Anyway, I notice every morning that a steady stream of smoke is coming from his chimney (he has a Lopi Liberty).  I then look to my chimney and see only heat wiggles coming from mine.  I would never point out to him that he's either not burning properly or his wood is not seasoned properly, but I won't say that I'm not tempted.  :coolhmm:


----------



## jbrown56 (Oct 24, 2008)

M father in-law who has a "smoke dragon" lives next door to me will come over and say " I never see smoke coming from your chimney". Of course, I explain to him more heat, less wood and cleaner burning. He says, "I'd like to get a stove like that". I know he never will because he is way to cheap. At least the prevailing wind carries his smoke in the other direction.

Jim


----------



## Bill (Oct 29, 2008)

I know a guy that uses green wood to cool the fire down and get longer burns. His chimney smokes for 6 months straight and yes he had a chimney fire last winter. He's also a bone head and you cannot tell him anything, he blamed the stove.


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 29, 2008)

jbrown56 said:
			
		

> M father in-law who has a "smoke dragon" lives next door to me will come over and say " I never see smoke coming from your chimney". Of course, I explain to him more heat, less wood and cleaner burning. He says, "I'd like to get a stove like that". I know he never will because he is way to cheap. At least the prevailing wind carries his smoke in the other direction.
> 
> Jim



Hook him up with an Englander 13 or 30!  It won't break the bank, and will probably pay for itself in a couple of seasons with of wood/work saved!

Today was the first day this season that I've fired up the stove in the morning before work.  As we drive away this morning, I pointed out the chimney.  "Look at that chimney.  No smoke.  I love that stove."

Gotta love it!

-SF


----------



## FireWalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Smokey said:
			
		

> I know a guy that uses green wood to cool the fire down and get longer burns. His chimney smokes for 6 months straight and yes he had a chimney fire last winter. He's also a bone head and you cannot tell him anything, he blamed the stove.



My dad is the same way, he loves my new stove and could easily afford a pair of them. He will keep shoving green wood in that 25 year old beast from china until the bottom falls out at which point he will fix it. He can fix anything.


----------



## rudysmallfry (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a neighbor recently walk by my house comment on how filthy the smoke was that was coming out of my neighbor's chimney. She has asthma, (as do I) and says it affects her lungs. She asked that when I start burning my stove, she requested that I try to not dirty up the air. I took extreme delight in pointing to my chimney and telling her that my stove was currently burning full throttle! This forum is fantastic for getting newbies up to speed on proper and safe fire burning. These pyros rock!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh yes indeed, I had to chime in here, haha. 

I never would have imagined burning wood without smoke, but hey, what do I know???



NO SMOKING!


----------



## Bill (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a neighbor that has a fireplace and burns it in summer and I have the windows open. He must be running the air-conditioner at the same time. I hate that.


----------



## Girl (Oct 29, 2008)

I was asked if I even used the wood stove. (no I buy cords of wood because I like to, lol)
I said thank you, I do all winter into early spring.
They though I was not using it because they never saw smoke from the chimney.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 29, 2008)

Ummm, is she a blonde by chance?
UGG UGG UGG


----------

